# Supplements that help focus??



## PrisMiQue (Oct 23, 2017)

Does anyone know of any supplements that maybe able to help me focus??


----------



## Drengor (Oct 23, 2017)

Meditation, reduce your sugar intake.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

PrisMiQue said:


> Does anyone know of any supplements that maybe able to help me focus??



blueberries and acai


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 23, 2017)

Drengor said:


> Meditation, reduce your sugar intake.


 
MEDITATION! I used to meditated a lot and I was a lot more focused... def need to get back to doing it. 

Sugar, all those cookies at night don't help that's for sure lol

Thank you!


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 23, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> blueberries and acai


 
Good to know! 
Reason I'm asking is because I'm having trouble focusing on my artwork 
Thank you!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

PrisMiQue said:


> Good to know!
> Reason I'm asking is because I'm having trouble focusing on my artwork
> Thank you!



Being an artist as well, I can relate to that. You might try Fish Oil too just make sure its from a high quality manufacturer. You want something you know is mercury free. Do you have any art posted I would love to see it?


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 23, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> Being an artist as well, I can relate to that. You might try Fish Oil too just make sure its from a high quality manufacturer. You want something you know is mercury free. Do you have any art posted I would love to see it?


 

I do, if you look on my profile and search through the photos tab. I've posted my artwork and you can find it there. 

I'de like to see yours art as well. Anything posted? 

Fish oil... interesting... is it the omegas that help?


----------



## drea99 (Oct 23, 2017)

Fish oil high in DHA can help brain function over time, yes. A really good company that makes supplements for the brain is called 3 Brains. Specifically the product "Cloud Nine" and "Brain Defense". Although, any of the products can help. You could find them in any health food store or vitamin shop.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 23, 2017)

drea99 said:


> Fish oil high in DHA can help brain function over time, yes. A really good company that makes supplements for the brain is called 3 Brains. Specifically the product "Cloud Nine" and "Brain Defense". Although, any of the products can help. You could find them in any health food store or vitamin shop.



Thanks! I'm going to check this out for sure!!


----------



## drea99 (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool! glad to help... Im working at a vitamin shop right now so thats how i know about these things.


----------



## salxtina (Oct 23, 2017)

fsh oil and dmea, another fish-derived suppliment.... hell, just fish
good b-complex vitamins for energy, or foods rich in them
rhodiola rosaea if you can find it, one a those magic herbs like tulsi...


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 23, 2017)

PrisMiQue said:


> Does anyone know of any supplements that maybe able to help me focus??


lots n lots of meth


----------



## furthur (Oct 24, 2017)

i was gonna go with cocaineya


----------



## Time4Change (Oct 24, 2017)

I HIGHLY recommend the herbal supplement Kratom (white or green varieties)

Amazing for energy, focus, anxiety, relaxation (red varieties) and pain relief.

I can send you (and anyone else) a sample if you want to cover the shipping cost of 4-7$ (I used to run a Kratom distribution company)

Truely a miracle herb, I actually prefer it over cannabis now for my anxiety and energy (and I used to chain smoke joints)

Also B-Vitamin complex is excellent as well, as is the amino acid Theanine (it's in green tea, helps improve mental focus and clarity while reducing caffeine jitters and physical stimulation)

Here's a list if you wanna check it out, just shoot me a pm if any of you wanna try it out (and cover shipping)


----------



## deleted user (Oct 24, 2017)

Dietary supplement stores have alot of answers for sure. Had a roommate who turned me on to these supplements called "insane brainz". Caffeine pills are great. On a good day they can keep me drawing for at least 3 hours. 



rooster831 said:


> lots n lots of meth



Lol yeah their is of course meth and amphetamines. I've sat steady drawing for 12 hours plenty of times. But, it's draw backs are not worth it unless you're self disstructive and wanna deal with dehydration, disrupted circulation, addiction, a Swiss cheese brain, drawing a hand over and over again for 6 hours because, fuck scene, and plenty other down sides. 

I'd think avoiding tv and social media, locking yourself away with your goal and avoiding sugar are key.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 24, 2017)

Time4Change said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the herbal supplement Kratom (white or green varieties)
> 
> Amazing for energy, focus, anxiety, relaxation (red varieties) and pain relief.
> 
> ...




Wow thanks for all that info!!! 
I'm going to look into all this. So helpful, thanks again!


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 24, 2017)

stukovthetuna said:


> Dietary supplement stores have alot of answers for sure. Had a roommate who turned me on to these supplements called "insane brainz". Caffeine pills are great. On a good day they can keep me drawing for at least 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha I agree meth has too many draw backs. I mean adiril is meth for ADHD and is meant to help focus but it's meth!! So I rather not. I'll check out insane brainz!

I also agree locking myself up and just staying away from social media/distractions. And sugar I probably should avoid to much of it anyways lol
Thanks!


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 24, 2017)

furthur said:


> i was gonna go with cocaineya



That Yayo too expensive lol plus not really what I was looking for but thanks!'


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 24, 2017)

salxtina said:


> fsh oil and dmea, another fish-derived suppliment.... hell, just fish
> good b-complex vitamins for energy, or foods rich in them
> rhodiola rosaea if you can find it, one a those magic herbs like tulsi...



I'm going to eat fish tonight! lol
I'm going to start picking some of these herbs and supplements up.. see what I like. 
Thank you!!


----------



## QueerCoyote (Oct 25, 2017)

I use racetems but they're pretty hard/pricey to get a hold of.. similar effect to taking low dose Adderall plus some creativity and memory retention boosts.


----------



## benton (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll put my natural focus up against any meth head's any day of the week.

Moderate exercise, plenty of rest and proper nutrition is all that is needed.

Meth is garbage and I don't see how any one can use it and respect themselves.


----------



## muff cabbage (Nov 15, 2017)

ginkgo leaves. can be used as powder or tea.


----------



## Rich (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is a good article on Omega-3 fatty acids and brain health from the University of Maryland. Also if you are interested in holistic remedies/health research they are an excellent and reliable source on many topics.

http://www.umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/supplement/omega3-fatty-acids


----------



## spoorprint (Sep 5, 2018)

Huperzine worked for me initially . Its a Chinese herbal bark they use for kids who have focus problems. As time went on it stopped working, I don't know if that's because I got used to it or because the quality of Chinese herbs imported to the U.S. is unreliable. Also, for some reason, it doesn't help with math.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Sep 6, 2018)

2,5-dimethoxy-4-methyl-phenethylamine also called 2C-D, is a fascinating compound which displays effects similar to those mentioned by the original poster. However, this compound is not considered a supplement and is not available as it had been (unjustly) scheduled as a psychedelic analogue, but the effects are fascinating regardless. Below are some excerpts from Darrell lemaire's work with 2C-D

https://erowid.org/chemicals/2cd/2cd_smartpills1.shtml

*2CD
* John: Graduate student in chemistry on Ph.D. track.*

Having heard of the smart pills from Carl, John wanted to use some for his German studies. He was already auditing some of the first semesters and when he took the fourth semester he used smart pills for pre-exam studies and received an "A" in the course. He got a copy of Carl's short dictionary of German chemical terms and completed his language requirements. John felt that the use of smart pills was of great value in studying for the German and also for the cumulative exams which cover all of the chemistry which the professors feel the student should know. However, after that time, the Chemistry Department decided to plug the loophole and required students to take all four semesters of German.

*2CD
* Bea: Degree in music, but not a professional musician.* 

She fully enjoyed music and toyed around with composing for her own pleasure. One evening while on a smart pill, she wanted to hear a certain song by one of the popular artists. She went over to the large shelf of LPs, and without even looking, pulled out the one she wanted. She started it playing and went over to the piano and played right along with the music. Since she could only play by sight reading sheet music prior to this event she was quite surprised. She played several other pieces by ear that same evening and had no problem playing by ear from then on.

*2CD
* Steven: University professor, age 65.* 

I ingested 10 mg before approaching a new project. At a conference last year an overseas friend and I co-chaired a symposium. It received such positive feedback that she suggested we co-edit a book on the topic. So my project was to write a proposal to send to prospective publishers. The writing was surprisingly fluid. I had innovative ideas that I had not conceptualized previously. I worked on my word processor, and the next day found that I had to do very little editing before sending the book proposal to four publishers, one of whom recently accepted it. Good material for creative thinking and writing.

*2CD
* Meg: Medical student.*

She felt that the 10 mg regular starting dose was too much for studying, and seemed to act as a intensifier of sexual sensations. While making love on the material she felt wonderfully sexy and had very intense orgasms. One half a tablet (5 mg) was just about right on most occasions for reading and studying. She reported a pleasant, controlled energy and studied because she felt like it and had very good results from the effort. A follow up discussion ten years later disclosed that she felt the use of 2CD had increased the acuity of her hearing and that now ten years later there was no diminishing in that effect. For most of Meg's studies she used 2CD-DiEt, a compound which had fewer distracting components to it for her particular physiology (more on her use of this compound later under its own listing).


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 15, 2018)

spoorprint said:


> Huperzine worked for me initially . Its a Chinese herbal bark they use for kids who have focus problems. As time went on it stopped working, I don't know if that's because I got used to it or because the quality of Chinese herbs imported to the U.S. is unreliable. Also, for some reason, it doesn't help with math.



Thanks, maybe next time I’m wandering in LA I’ll check out some Chinese herb shops and ask for this. Thanks!


----------

